# Dodge and Chev are at it again :)



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Well i tried but ehy insisted so due to Chev (Mum) being a heavy layer I gave in and opened the nest box for her, we have 5 eggs, #6 due tomorrow. Incubation started after egg 3 was laid. 

feel so much more calm this time around! lol could be that im very busy looking after quail eggs in the incubator :wacko:

fingers crossed i get beautiful babies like last time


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Only 5 eggs but ALL fertile 

Bring on the next 10 days


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

woot woot! babies soon! oh oh, how many pictures are you going to post? millions? please??

congrats!!!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

[email protected] babies! Congratulations!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

After this clutch you may need to separate them for a bit to help in reducing the hormones. Congrats on the upcoming babies.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol yes lots of pics. 

They will be seperated, containing them to 2 clutches per year. They were separated and only put together to warm up for the next clutch. About 4 wks earlier then planned but oh well


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They read your mind and got started early lol.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Grr naughty chev (mum) will not let me candle the eggs!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You might have to push her out of the box with a spatula so you can get to them.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I tried that lol 
She was determined not to get off!! Never had this issue before with her. She seems extra protective this time. 

Try again tonight


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Just managed to candle the eggs (it's day here but got enough of a look. all 5 have big healthy chicks, 3 have tilted air cells!! 2 have external pip marks! But cells aren't in the right spot just yet, can see baby trying to move into the air cell. 

Great movement from all 5!

Last clutch got 3 babies out if 4 fertile eggs so I'm extra excited this time 

Not long now


----------



## TabbyTheCat (Jul 15, 2012)

To be able to get to Camira's eggs I would have to push her wit ha piece of printer paper. I was afraid to use anything harder than that in fear of hurting her or the eggs. She always attacked the paper and leave little holes from biting it.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

We have chirping from 1 egg and tapping from another!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Aww one little whiteface pied hatched this morning


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

#2 is here as well!! 2 in one day!


----------

